
Why the Drudge Report is one of the best designed sites on the web - wyclif
https://medium.com/@jasonfried/why-the-drudge-report-is-one-of-the-best-designed-sites-on-the-web-c34f764c3c4c
======
SQL2219
No F-ing way. That thing is a bloated pig, riddled with ad serving api shit. I
am not bagging on the content, just the crappy performance.

see here:

[https://loadfocus.com/website-speed-
test?pageloadtestname=ht...](https://loadfocus.com/website-speed-
test?pageloadtestname=http_www.drudgereport.com&pageloadtestrunid=2)

~~~
wyclif
I think you're missing the point of that post. It's a bit tongue-in-cheek,
given that it's written by Jason Fried of 37Signals. He's not actually trying
to convince the reader that Drudge Report is a site that Edward Tufte would
design...

